# PCV valve change



## MrMorphine (Jul 15, 2005)

just wondering if anyone knows where the PCV valve is on a 1999 nissan frontier with a KA24DE


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

"It's best to tackle this when your changing your oil. Remove the fender liner and oil filter. It should be back in behind the alternator and below the power steering pump. I had to release the hose clamp and pull the pcv valve out with needle nose pliers. I wish you luck." 

"The PCV valve is located behind the alternator, under the intake manifold. The best way I found to get to it is to remove the Passenger front tire, remove the splash guard, Remove the bolts on the power steering hose bracket (just makies it easier to get into the area),remove the oil filter. You should be able to see a hose that runs parallel to the engine block behind and above the alternator. I had to grab it with a plier to get enough leverage to pull it out. Once out, I was able to remove the hose and replace the valve. I put a little oil on the valve exterier to make it slide in easier." 

I got these from faq farm or something like that. Just things that when I see them I copy and paste them into word and have them saved for when I need the info. Hope these help


----------



## MrMorphine (Jul 15, 2005)

mitchell35758 said:


> "It's best to tackle this when your changing your oil. Remove the fender liner and oil filter. It should be back in behind the alternator and below the power steering pump. I had to release the hose clamp and pull the pcv valve out with needle nose pliers. I wish you luck."
> 
> "The PCV valve is located behind the alternator, under the intake manifold. The best way I found to get to it is to remove the Passenger front tire, remove the splash guard, Remove the bolts on the power steering hose bracket (just makies it easier to get into the area),remove the oil filter. You should be able to see a hose that runs parallel to the engine block behind and above the alternator. I had to grab it with a plier to get enough leverage to pull it out. Once out, I was able to remove the hose and replace the valve. I put a little oil on the valve exterier to make it slide in easier."
> 
> I got these from faq farm or something like that. Just things that when I see them I copy and paste them into word and have them saved for when I need the info. Hope these help



Thanks a lot. i'll let you know when i get the new valve in. (i'm at school right now)


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

Yeah, definelty let me know. Sounds like a pain to replace. Good luck man


----------



## iflyasa (Feb 25, 2007)

I just changed out my PCV valve. I also went from synthetic Mobile 1 to Castrol GTX high mileage. After about 2500 miles, I'll check the oil level to see if it's used a quart.. It was a pain changing that valve out. I did have to remove the right wheel. My hand is scratched a bit but it's done now.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Much that I understand that it is a maintainance item, in almost 20 years as a Nissan tech, I've only run into two cases where the PCV was stuck or inoperative. The PCV on my 97 HB has over 200000 miles on it without any issues. If the PCV was in an easy spot, like on some Nissan models, I'd say go ahead and change it. But in the case of the KA-series engines and the location of the PCV, I would say leave it alone unless you feel there's a problem with it. Chances are the one you're putting in won't be any better than the one you're taking out!


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

MrMorphine said:


> just wondering if anyone knows where the PCV valve is on a 1999 nissan frontier with a KA24DE


You may want to look through this link.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

It's likely not bad, mine wasn't when I changed it at 235k. Read my post in the link jerryp58 posted if you want to hear my story.


----------

